# Do I Dare????



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I got bashed pretty good for posting beach pics a while back :becky: I figure it's safe now since everyone is enjoying some nice warm weather hahaha!

It was gorgeous today so here are some fun beach pics!









































More to come.........


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am soooooooo jealous!!!!! Looks like the dogs had a great time.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL! Zooomies!







Crazy girl!








And a nice pose at the end!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, it may be summer here but I still don't live on the beach in the Bahamas!

However, I love the photos. Just love them. You and your dogs live in paradise


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

So beautiful there!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Now that looks like fun- playing in the beautiful water and enjoying a gorgeous white sandy beach!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh that beach looks beautiful!
Your dogs are gorgeous and they look like theyre having so much fun 

I cant believe how white the beach is and how BLUE that water is!! When I was living in New York, the beaches were yellow and the water was a greenish-brown.. lol!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well up yours.................................................Just kidding I had to say it. Wow that is so beautiful there. I'm not much on traveling but I do love the beach and would some day like to go back to one.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Well up yours.................................................Just kidding I had to say it.


Well, I second this as well, and I'm not kidding, not anywhere near kidding, dead serious.
I hate you and your stupid beach.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Well up yours.................................................Just kidding I had to say it.


Well, I second this as well, and I'm not kidding, not anywhere near kidding, dead serious.
I hate you and your stupid beach.



I do love your dogs though. 
Do you think you could put me in your will?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL! Thanks guys!



> MollyWoppy
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by Herzo View Post
> Well up yours............................................. ....Just kidding I had to say it.
> ...


Love you too Herzo and MollyWoppy!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

So DFC party at IslandPaws right? :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Little Brown Jug said:


> So DFC party at IslandPaws right? :biggrin:


Yeah what a great idea aye! I'll bring the vodka and paper towels.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

We should all pitch in for the Mega lotto then the DFC crowd could buy a jet, and we could all fly around and visit each other :-D


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Well, I second this as well, and I'm not kidding, not anywhere near kidding, dead serious.
> I hate you and your stupid beach.


my sentiments exactly.

will you adopt me, please?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous! I especially love the group shot


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Well, I second this as well, and I'm not kidding, not anywhere near kidding, dead serious.
> I hate you and your stupid beach.


Whew! Glad someone else feel the same way!! LOL! 
It rained pretty much all weekend, and we are in store for the same ALL WEEK!! So, thanks for the lovely pictures of the sun, beach, and blue water. Once again it's a reminder of how sucky our Pacific NW weather can be...

I'm kidding. Just jealous I can't live there too!!!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> We should all pitch in for the Mega lotto then the DFC crowd could buy a jet, and we could all fly around and visit each other :-D


I agree! lovely pics btw! looks like soo much fun!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Khan said:


> Whew! Glad someone else feel the same way!! LOL!
> It rained pretty much all weekend, and we are in store for the same ALL WEEK!! So, thanks for the lovely pictures of the sun, beach, and blue water. Once again it's a reminder of how sucky our Pacific NW weather can be...


Believe it or not our weather has probably been a lot like yours over the past couple of weeks, rainy, windy and YUCK. Really unusual for this area. It is our rainy season, but that means rain at some point during the day and then it clears up. Everyone here was over the moon with such a nice day.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Can we come live with you???

Gorgeous pictures, I think my favorite is of her coming out of the water with her big splash, beautiful!!! You should enter a contest with those pics!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Well, I second this as well, and I'm not kidding, not anywhere near kidding, dead serious.
> I hate you and your stupid beach.


Lordy lordy Pennie you just kill me, this made me break out laughing.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice pics. do you go to the beach everyday?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you can have fun on a yellow beach and greenish-brown water.



liquid said:


> Oh my gosh that beach looks beautiful!
> Your dogs are gorgeous and they look like theyre having so much fun
> 
> I cant believe how white the beach is and how BLUE that water is!!
> ...


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> nice pics. do you go to the beach everyday?


We do go to the beach everyday :behindsofa: Why not it's practically my front yard.......

Ari gets depressed if he goes a few days without going to the beach lol!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice. didn't know you lived so close to the beach.



doggiedad said:


> nice pics. do you go to the beach everyday?





IslandPaws4Raw said:


> We do go to the beach everyday :behindsofa: Why not it's practically my front yard.......
> 
> Ari gets depressed if he goes a few days without going to the beach lol!


----------

